# Circuito de luces estroboscopicas (tipo policia)



## SurFeRu

Podrían ayudarme armar un circuito de luces estroboscópicas de 12v para el coche, usando las mismas luces de alta. 

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## gaston sj

No se puede con los mismos focos de carro, ya que necesitas unas lamparitas estroboscópicas de xenón. De última le puedes hacer un secuenciador.


----------



## SurFeRu

si eso si lo se pero he visto a autos que no traen ningun foquito de xenon tipo estrobo, sino que usan las mismas luces de altas del vehiculo, este tipo de sistema son los que usan los elementos de policia, bomberos y federales, y en verdad avientan mas luz que los estrobos convencionales ya que usan los mismos focos de altas sin que se fundan o revienten ( por eso me interesa saber somo se realiza este circuito)


----------



## Mushito

Pues hay luces de alta tipo xenon. Con las incandecentes dudo mucho que logres hacerlo.


----------



## swift8a1

seria bueno que si alguien supiera mostrara algun circuito de luces estroboscopicas para 12 voltios, pues al parecer no es facil de encontrar un esquema de estos. creo que lo mejor es utilizar las luces de xenon independientes de las luces de los focos del auto


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos, pues comento que yo ando en algo similar pero con LEDS de alta luminosidad de color blanco, me trabajan muy bien además de no necesitar un circuito que genere  A.T.  como cuando se usan lámparas de xenón, además de ser mas CARO con éstas, claro que el contra de los leds es que su luz tiene un menor ángulo de visibilidad.


----------



## totung

SurFeRu dijo:
			
		

> si eso si lo se pero he visto a autos que no traen ningun foquito de xenon tipo estrobo, sino que usan las mismas luces de altas del vehiculo, este tipo de sistema son los que usan los elementos de policia, bomberos y federales, y en verdad avientan mas luz que los estrobos convencionales ya que usan los mismos focos de altas sin que se fundan o revienten ( por eso me interesa saber somo se realiza este circuito)



oye men no se ve pero si traen un bulbo aparte de los faros. se hace un orificio extra con una broca de tungsteno esta sirve para perforar el cristal de las unidades (en dado caso de que sean de cristal) si es de plastico pues con cualquier broca.


----------



## Guille DJ

aver para el tema de las luces estrobo del auto, yo no usaria las luces de serie del auto nunca, yo usaria los leds, y un sistema de estrobo, pues para el estrobo usaria una bascula flip flop, por ejemplo, dado que el led se enciende con 2 voltios, puees no hace falta un gran circuito, creo en una placa de 5 cm entrarian los 3 circuitos, que yo usaria, los busco y los pongo en otro mensaje ok¿¿?

un saludo 

guille dj


----------



## Guille DJ

aki teneis la bascula flip flop

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astable

y en el rar diferentes circuitos de destellador para led

un saludo

guille dj


----------



## totung

Hey men "GuilleDJ"Grax por subir estos ciruitos tan buenos


----------



## Psyco83

totung dijo:
			
		

> Psyco83 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todos, pues comento que yo ando en algo similar pero con LEDS de alta luminosidad de color blanco, me trabajan muy bien además de no necesitar un circuito que genere  A.T.  como cuando se usan lámparas de xenón, además de ser mas CARO con éstas, claro que el contra de los leds es que su luz tiene un menor ángulo de visibilidad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oye amigo pero pon el diagrama no seas malo jajajaja
Hacer clic para expandir...


Disculpen la demora, he pasado ocupado en otras cosas y no subí el circuito, bueno este de aquí es, si tienen una mejor idea me avisan. El 555 de abajo está como un PWM de baja frecuencia, trabaja así para poder hacer el pulso lo más pequeño posible (flash), el 555 de arriba lo uso para que seleccione o los faros derechos o los izquierdos (proyecto carro de policía). Alguna duda me avisan.

Un Saludo


----------



## totung

> Disculpen la demora, he pasado ocupado en otras cosas y no subí el circuito, bueno este de aquí es, si tienen una mejor idea me avisan. El 555 de abajo está como un PWM de baja frecuencia, trabaja así para poder hacer el pulso lo más pequeño posible (flash), el 555 de arriba lo uso para que seleccione o los faros derechos o los izquierdos (proyecto carro de policía). Alguna duda me avisan.
> 
> Un Saludo



oye amigo cual es el valor de Q1 y de D1-D8??


----------



## Psyco83

Hola totung, de nada, pues bien los valores de D3, D4, D11 y D12 son 1N4148 o cualquiera de señal que sea rápido, los otros son diodos leds.
Q1, Q2 y Q3 como ves tienen que ser acorde a la corriente que pasará por los grupos de leds, pero eso si deben de ser rápidos, yo use unos recuperados de varias fuentes atx averiadas. Ya depende de cada cual. El diagrama esta un poco burdo pero se lo puede mejorar, como ya dije me funciona muy bien solo es cuestión de calcular y mejorarlo.

Saludos


----------



## felipe85

hola. me gustaria armar un circuito estroboscopico con leds de dos canales, alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## totung

felipe85 dijo:
			
		

> hola. me gustaria armar un circuito estroboscopico con leds de dos canales, alguien me puede ayudar?



explica mas amigo.  si os refieres a que haya 2 leds que alternen su brillo checate aca

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-leds-simulando-luces-policia-10826/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18169.html


----------



## felipe85

La idea es armar un circuito con varios leds almenos, ocho que alternen su iliminacion y que sea alimentado con una fuente de 12 v


----------



## totung

eso quiere decir que quieres un efecto tipo barrido? tipo el auto fantastico?
checate esto si no lo es explica un poco mas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/luces-auto-fantastico-9156/


----------



## felipe85

No quiero el tipo de barrido como el del auto fantastico, lo que quiero es un efecto estrober pero con leds de alta luminosidad, que haga dos flashes por un lado y luego otros dos flashes por el otro........ para montarlo en un carro, en cada lado quiero montar almenos 8 leds...


----------



## totung

ok ya entendi deja probar unas cosas y pronto te pongo el diagrama para que lo armes  saludos desde mexico


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos, amigo felipe85 revisa la página anterior a esta, es decir la número 2, yo subí la imagen de un circuito que hace lo que tú deseas espero te sea de ayuda cualquier duda me la haces saber. A mi me trabaja muy bien ya lo he probado solo tengo un pequeño problema con las resistencias para los diodos leds.

Saludos.


----------



## felipe85

Psyco83 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, amigo felipe85 revisa la página anterior a esta, es decir la número 2, yo subí la imagen de un circuito que hace lo que tú deseas espero te sea de ayuda cualquier duda me la haces saber. A mi me trabaja muy bien ya lo he probado solo tengo un pequeño problema con las resistencias para los diodos leds.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola.... ya habia mirado tu circuito, pero no se donde debo conectar el otro par de leds, que transistor es Q1, que diodos utilizas y que conecta al pin 6 del IC1


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola a todos los del foro desde mi pais chile , bueno por fin encuentro a alguien como felipe85 que esta buscando algo como lo que yo necesito y para la misma ocupacion, espero que totung coloque luego el circuito para armarlo y probarlo " si se pudiera que funcione con 12v o 24v  para usarlo en auto y camion         ...salu2

miren este video , es algo asi lo que busco....  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adqpnVcVtfs      

y que se pueda regular la velocidad del parpadeo....gracias


----------



## totung

Adjunto el diagrama del circuito de luces tipo policia y de hecho puedes regular la velocidad... bueno espero te sea de ayuda...  8) 


y de hecho por canal podes conectar hasta unos 20 led en paralelo yo los use con rojos y azules del otro lado pero bien pueden ser del color que gustes.....


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola totung , gracias men por el circuit lo voy a probar y te cuento ...salu2


----------



## totung

Eugenio Silva dijo:
			
		

> hola totung , gracias men por el circuit lo voy a probar y te cuento ...salu2



incluso este circuito alcanza a dar 4 flash por lado jajaja cuestion de adaptarlo y conectar las demas patas del 4017 espero te sea de mucha ayuda ....


----------



## Eugenio Silva

disculpa pero de cuantos volt son los leds q usaste , yo almeno tengo de 3v o tengo que usar de menos valor para completar los 12v? lo otro , las resistencias son de 1/4 o mas?.....SALU2


----------



## totung

son de 3.8 v no importa ya que esta calculado para usar desde 1.9v (rojos) y el otro 3.8v(azules)


----------



## Eugenio Silva

disculpa tatung pero los numeros del 4017 q puciste son en orden como vienen los pin en el  integrado o tienen un orden diferente , ya q a mi me funciona solo un lado y se queda prendido..no tienes un video donde se vae a este circuito q colocaste funcionando...


 Te sugiero q mires el video q puse  anteriormente   para q compares con tu circuito y me comentes ....salu2


----------



## totung

el circuito lo probe en el livewire y trabaja a la perfeccion, para saber el correcto orden de las patas checa el datasheet


----------



## totung

te ahorro el trabajo jajaja

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/26851/TI/CD40174B.html

espero te sirva cualquier otra cosa no dudes en preguntar


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola totung , voy a descargar el livewire para probarlo , yo tengo el proteus y el circuitmaker y los dos no me funciona , es por eso q te hacia la consulta. ahi seguimos en contacto..te aviso ...gracias


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola totung , bueno por fin me funciono en el simulador q tu usas y se ve excelente , ahora lo voy a verificar en el circuito q yo habia armado y q no funcionaba , hay te cuento ...salu2 y gracias.........


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola totung , disculpa q te moleste de nuevo pero tengo un problemita , es q no me funciona el circuito en la practica , me quedan los dos canales prendidos contantemente y no pestañean. lo probe en el programa q tu usaste y funciona bien pero no me quiere funcionar en el circuito real , si pudieras tu fabricarlo el circuito real para ver si a ti te funciona o soy yo el del problema, he cambiado los componentes de todas las formas posible y naca la pirinaca. help !....salu2


----------



## prograsys

hola a todos, recien empiezo en este foro, me llamó la atención el diagrama y le probé en livewire, pero tuve que bajarle el voltaje de entrada, o en todo caso subir la resistencia de 270 a 400 para que funcione enel simulador y no exploten los componentes.

ya lo probaron en realidad?, peus me interesa armar uno similar, gracias


----------



## lordchoc

buenas necesito hacer un circuito de leds audioritmicos para conectarselos a unos bajos que tengo en mi carro.... me podrian ayudar? quiero utilizar leds de 12v ( ya los tengo) pero no se si se pueda o si hay algun inconveniente. graciasss


----------



## norikatzu

Hola totung, a mi parecer el esquema que colgaste esta muy bueno yo lo estuve comparando con el video de los leds estroboscopicos y parece casi identicos.

Yo tambien estoy interesado en fabricar este circuito y ponerlo en mi carrro ya que se vera chevere.

por mientras subo el mismo esquema que el tuyo, pero mejorado (osea mas entendible), y tambien realizar las pruebas para despues poder fabricar la PCB y subirlo para aquellos que tambien esten interesado en fabricar este circuito.


----------



## animag

Hola a todo, soy nuevo en este foro y me llamo la atensión este diagrama, quiero montarlo a la practica pero tengo una pequeña duda. Puedo trabajar el 555 y 4017 directamente a 12v o tengo que bajar el voltaje para asi no quemarlas?. Saludos


----------



## norikatzu

claro amigo si lo puedes hacer funcionar a 12VDC


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola a todos , bueno despues de un tiempo probe el circuito de totung y funciona bien , hasta lo modifique para q realice tres pestañeos en ves de dos y quedo bien cuando lo conecto a un transformador de 12v 1500 mA y 15 w , pero cuando lo conecto a una bateria de 12v 80 mA  se me descontrola la secuencia de las led y no hace el efecto cerrecto.
  Me gustaria q si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar este problema para utilizarlo en un camion ........salu2


----------



## norikatzu

amigo dime cuanto leds estas usando para tu circuito?


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola norikatzu , mira mi circuito lo estoy usando con dos vias de 8 leds en series de 3v cada uno de los leds........SALU2


----------



## norikatzu

amigo el problema que tienes esta en los leds. para empezar te dire que la fuente que le pusistes es demasiado bajo la potencia. 

a tu circuito ponle una fuente de 12Vdc con un minimo de 500mA, por que el total de consumo de tus leds es de 320mA. 

20mA x 16= 320mA -----> (20mA corriente de led) (16-> cantidad total de leds)

ahora con respecto al tipo de conexion del led. puedes conectarlos de esta manera.

* Para la conecxion en serie:

1.- una fila de 3 leds con una resistencia de 180 ohm por 1/8 de watt
2.- otra fila de 3 leds con una resistencia de 180 ohm por 1/8 de watt
3.- una fila de 2 leds con una resistencia de 330 ohm por 1/8 de watt

* Para la conecxion en paralelo

1.- una fila de 8 leds con una resistencia de 68 ohm por 2 watts



espero que con esto puedas resolver tu problema. cualquier duda que tengas escribelo en este foro para poder ayudarte.


----------



## Eugenio Silva

hola norikatzu , pero te tengo q pedir disculpas por que me equivoque no era una bateria de 12v 80 ma si una bateria de 12v y 80 amperes....jejejejejeje un pequeño problema de cambio de letra jajajaja.....ahora si ........espero tu ayuda  y ademas cuantas vias le puedo adicionar a este circuito con esa potencia.....salu2


----------



## norikatzu

ok amigo no hay problema... pero de todas maneras la respuesta la tienes en la pregunta anterior. 

ahora con respecto a la cantidad, pues te digo que con esa potencia puedes poner varios leds dependiendo de la configuracion.


----------



## Mrmosh35

Como puedo modificarlo para que dé 3 ó 4 destellos en lugar de dos, soy nuevo en el foro y espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## rkurrea

hola a todos , intento hacer el cto. pero los unicos leds de alto brillo que encontre en mi area son de 4.1v, ¿tengo ke alterar algo en el cto?, estoy tratando de hacerlo en vivo ya que no eh podido conseguir un simulador, los que tengo son solo demos y no me dejan hacer la prueba ya que yo tambien tenia la duda si se podian trabajar el 555 y el 4017 con 12v. 

de antemano gracias!

saludos desde la peninsula de B.C.S., Mexico.


----------



## norikatzu

amigo Mrmosh35 si quieres mas destellos tan solo conectas otra pata mas del 4017 junto con un diodo al led y listo.


ahora con el amigo rkurrea te digo que le circuito si trabaja con 12V y como conseguiste leds de 4.1V en ese caso solo tienes que cambiar la resistencia que se conecta al led.

para la conecxion en paralelo tendrias que usar esta configuracion:

para 12V coloca una resistencia de 82 ohmios por 1 watt donde puedes colocar hasta 5 leds en paralelo.


----------



## marcellito

hola amigos, me gustaria saber como les fue con el proyecto. yo lo arme en protoboard y con algunas modificaciones quedo genial, solo tengo un problema  y me gustaria sus importantes opiniones. tengo led de 5mm extra brillo blancos de 3.2v por 6.000mc. los instale en unos focos traseros (6led en por cada canal) y si lo miras de frente ningun problema, pero al cambiar el angulo de vision el efecto se pierde  , las estroboscopicas que usan esas ampolletas en forma de U se ven de cualquier parte, ¿como lograr el mismo efecto? espejo,led de mayor ángulo.desde ya gracias por sus comentarios y les quiero proponer que suban algunos videos para ver como quedaron sus proyectos. 
 desde chile un abrazo a todos los amigos. marcelo


----------



## josue

Necesito un circuito que encienda uno por uno, 16 led y al terminar regrese con el primer led o vaya para atrás. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira este circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## josue

Gracias sólo necesito saber que es la flecha


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito original es sin LEDs, la flecha que dice "to N", quiere decir "hacia N", donde  N es la cantidad de salidas que desea, si quieres 10 salidas pones N en 9 (se toma encuenta el 0).
Como tú quieres 16 salidas (16 LEDs), agregué los LEDs y puse N en 15.
Y deseas puedes borrar la flecha to N.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nico_bimbo

tengoun problema con el circuito de las luces tipo policia hice todo el circuito pero se me quedan prendidas todos los leds


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cuál es el circuito al que te refieres.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nico_bimbo

el que dejo totung en el mensaje #33


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Prueba sin los condensadores que excitan las bases de los transistores.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Leonardoctavio

Gracias a todos por sus circuitos, muy interesantes, más aún para un estudiante y aprendiz como yo !


----------



## 7daper

Como puedo modificarlo para que dé 3 ó 4 destellos en lugar de dos, soy nuevo en el foro y espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/led-estroboscopico-moto-15038/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SomeOner

Saludos amigos electronicos.

Pues todo esto de los led es muy divertido pero, es como un juego.

Cuando pondran los digramas de luces policiacas pero lon luces de carro o lamparas de xenon o flash de camara o faros tipo   ∩   o   ψ

gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

"usan las mismas luces de altas del vehiculo, este tipo de sistema son los que usan los elementos de policia, bomberos y federales, y en verdad avientan mas luz que los estrobos convencionales"
Que avientan mas luz que un strobo con lámpara de xenon? NOOOO, no se puede hacer esa afirmación! ops:


----------



## RORO

Eugenio Silva dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos los del foro desde mi pais chile , bueno por fin encuentro a alguien como felipe85 que esta buscando algo como lo que yo necesito y para la misma ocupacion, espero que totung coloque luego el circuito para armarlo y probarlo " si se pudiera que funcione con 12v o 24v  para usarlo en auto y camion         ...salu2
> 
> miren este video , es algo asi lo que busco....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adqpnVcVtfs
> 
> y que se pueda regular la velocidad del parpadeo....gracias




hola yo tambien soy de chile , mi hermano estuvo haciendo un proyecto para una concesionaria de la autopista que hay en mi pais e instalo varios circuitos strobos de led , todos ellos basados en un pic 12xxx , uqe le programo un amigo por ca les dejo el link de los primeros prototipos hechos se podian hacer muhcas combinaciones por que los pic tenian salidas de sobra , si alguien puede poner una ventana mas directa seria genial 


http://www.youtube.com/user/stroboled#play/uploads/8/dX9GI6rfce8



sludos


----------



## fernandoae

Igual ese circuito está hecho con un 555 y un 4017... no hace falta que sepan programar PICs.


----------



## Mushito

Yo les subire un esquema y las herramientas necesaria para que puedan programar un pic (16F84A) en mikrobasic, es facil de entender y facil de programar, tambien les subire mi archivo (unico en HEX listo para grabar el pic) para que no digan que solo ando buscando circuitos ya hechos y que no me gusta el calculo ni el diseño, todo esto es diseño mio no lo he visto por nungun lado de la WEB.
Saludos.
Promesa es deuda.


----------



## fernandoae

Para hacer este tipo de programas para los pics es mas rapido el flowcode o el niple...


----------



## juan.uy

hola,
quisiera saber cual podía ser la opción para colocar una mayor cantidad de leds por canal, o sea que tendríamos un mayor consumo, les planteo esto por que estoy pensando en hacer uno de estos circuitos pero con leds de 10mm y con unos 20 por canal, 
espero me puedan dar una ayuda, yo estube pensando en una llave electronica o algo asi con un scr, pero la verdad no tengo idea, no tengo mucho conocimiento teorico, 

saludos


----------



## oswaldomtz

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y ps realmente novato en el área de electrónica pero me gusta mucho soy paramedico y vagando por este foro encontré. Un circuito de leds estroboscopicas tipo policía, y pues me decidí a armarlo en el protoboard pero tengo un gran proble los leds encienden estáticamente y no flashean como en el simulador alguien me podría ayudar por favor.....


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

el circuito que necesitas debe por regla ser independiente, de las luces de alta, ya que estas son halogenas y las que deseas utilizar son de xenon, por lo tanto en el comercio existen el juego de luces completa te sale mejor y mas economico.


----------



## oswaldomtz

Hola fernandoae oye ese tipo de luces que quieres no son estroboscopicas se llama wig-wag hay sencillos y dobles para las luces estroboscopicas necesitas tubos de xenón te convendría buscar un circuito de wigwag doble que ese es el que usualmente usan los vehículos de emergencias con las luces de alta del coche espero te sirva de ayuda buen día


----------



## oswaldomtz

elihu tovar dijo:


> el circuito que necesitas debe por regla ser independiente, de las luces de alta, ya que estas son halogenas y las que deseas utilizar son de xenon, por lo tanto en el comercio existen el juego de luces completa te sale mejor y mas economico.




hola elihu gracias por la respuesta pero mi problema no son las luces de halogeno mira te voy a explicar mas detalladamente encontre un circuito en este foro que se llama policia 4 y me agrado la secuencia asi que decidi montarlo en el protoboard pero los leds prenden staticamente y se supone que tenian que flashear el problema es que no se si tenga que cambiar los capacitores o alguna resistencia


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

gusto en saludarte claro colocame el plano que tu hicistes, para ayudarte gustosamente a repararlo.


saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Publica el circuito policia 4.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CRONOS1970

oswaldomtz dijo:


> hola elihu gracias por la respuesta pero mi problema no son las luces de halogeno mira te voy a explicar mas detalladamente encontre un circuito en este foro que se llama policia 4 y me agrado la secuencia asi que decidi montarlo en el protoboard pero los leds prenden staticamente y se supone que tenian que flashear el problema es que no se si tenga que cambiar los capacitores o alguna resistencia


 
Sip. Estoy con ELIHU TOVAR y elaficionado. Sube el circuito para evaluarlo, es posible que los capacitores te esten dando problemas.


----------



## oswaldomtz

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Sip. Estoy con ELIHU TOVAR y elaficionado. Sube el circuito para evaluarlo, es posible que los capacitores te esten dando problemas.




HOLA GRACIAS POR AYUDARME AQUI TE MANDO EL CIRCUITO ORIGINAL QUE SI FUNCIONA EN EL SIMULADOR Y EL MIO NOP JEJEJEJE Y TE ENVIO EL CIRCUITO MONTADO EN EL PROTOBOARD YO PIENSO QUE NO SE ESTAN DESCARGANDO MIS CAPACITORES.
ESTE ES EL MATERIAL QUE USE:
CI = 10mcF 
C2 = 100mcF
IC 4093
IC 4027
4 R10K
4 MPS2222A
1 R2.7K
1 R7.5K
8 R330 omhs
8 LEDS

Hola aficionado oye aqui molestandote ya subi el archivo adjunto y el que arme en el protoboard del circuito policia 4 yo pienso que son los capacitores que no se estan descargando por que no flashean los leds gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Pon los terminales de R y S del 4027 a tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oswaldomtz

Hola aficionado oye ya los puse a tierra como me dijiste pero los leds siguen estaticos????


----------



## elaficionado

Los osciladores hechos con el 4093 tienen potenciómetros de ajuste, para variar la velocidad del parpadeo, es probable que con los valores de las resistencias fijas obtengas una frecuencia muy alta y no notes los parpadeos de los LEDs

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oswaldomtz

Ok gracias dejame checar por ahi tengo unos potenciometros lo malo es que son de 6.8k voy a checar y te digo sale gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970

Creo que en el Protoboard algo anda mal. Estuve viendo el montaje y los transistores de abajo no estan conectados al voltaje o tierra, al parecer conducen como un diodo y por eso aparecen estaticos los leds.
Necesito el Livewire que no sea el demo, no pude abrir el diagrama. Ahí muere!!


----------



## oswaldomtz

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Creo que en el Protoboard algo anda mal. Estuve viendo el montaje y los transistores de abajo no estan conectados al voltaje o tierra, al parecer conducen como un diodo y por eso aparecen estaticos los leds.
> Necesito el Livewire que no sea el demo, no pude abrir el diagrama. Ahí muere!!




hola cronos te mando el circuito en imagen.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola oswaldomtz.

Te sugiero que retires es enlace porque va contra el reglamento de Foro, y es probable que un moderador te diga algo acerca de la dirección que pones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oswaldomtz

elaficionado dijo:


> hola oswaldomtz.
> 
> Te sugiero que retires es enlace porque va contra el reglamento de foro, y es probable que un moderador te diga algo acerca de la dirección que pones.
> 
> Chao.
> Elaficionado.



una disculpa a todos por el enlace se me olovido que no se pueden postear esos enlaces no vulve a pasar y saludos a todos


----------



## CRONOS1970

Saludos oswaldomtz.

El rpoblema del circuito es que las dos puertas nand no estan oscilando. No son los capacitores ni la resistencia. simplemente la configuración está mal.

Deja estudio otra configuración y te mando el circuito, necesito buscar en algunos libros, no me gusta experimentar tanto, a estas alturas debemos ir a lo seguro.

Uff... ya regrese.
te envío un circuito que genera pulsos de clock ajustable.

Postdata: Se diseñará un clock para cada entrada del 4027


----------



## elaficionado

Hola oswaldomtz.
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201138/ _ 
tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

el problema esta es en la compuerta que genera la frecuencia. 

del resto todo bien.

exitos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola oswaldomtz.
> Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201138/ _
> tal vez esto te dé una idea.
> 
> Suerte.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Hola elaficionado.
Se trata del mismo circuito!
Insisto en que son las compuertas osciladoras. Intente correrlo en circuitmaker y no oscila, se queda enganchado en alto.
Me quedo con el clock que propuse...

P.D. Saludos tambien para ELIHU TOVAR, elaficionado y oswaldomtz.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito funciona, hay un video del circuito ya hecho en foro._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/185853/ _mov00232_104.rar es un mp4
El  oscilador con el 4093 funciona (hay que poner a tierra los terminales de entrada de las compuertas no usadas, ojo, no los terminales de salida).
Pero se puede reemplazar por un par de 555 ó un 556.


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## CRONOS1970

Seguramente con esa resomendación que nos da elaficionado, todo estará arreglado. Hay que probarlo.
Gracias elaficionado.


----------



## F3RN40n

Amigo, yo necesito un circuito de flash tipo los de policias pero que la intermitencia la hagan los 2 a la ves. Es decir que no cambie de un led al otro. Que prendan y apaguen solamente


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa un 555 en modo aestable (astable) u oscilador, aquí en el foro hay mucha información al respecto.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CRONOS1970

F3RN40n dijo:


> Amigo, yo necesito un circuito de flash tipo los de policias pero que la intermitencia la hagan los 2 a la ves. Es decir que no cambie de un led al otro. Que prendan y apaguen solamente


 
También es posible usando solo las salidas de Q1 de un flip flop, Y Q2 de otro.
De ese modo no flashean (barabarismo) uno y uno.

Pero entonces debes montar otro par de flip flop's para que tengas ese efecto.

Mira el adjunto.
Click..


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

hola yo hice le strober con el 555 y el 4017 y finciona bien al principio una salida alunbraba mas que la otra pero lo solucione y quedaron iguales y se ven biennn hayyy les dejos las lucesss 
http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adqpnVcVtfs


----------



## lenitoon

hola a todos quisiera que me puedan ayudar ha realizar un pequeño proyecto lo que estoy buscando es hacer q un led produsca un destello fuerte y luego se apague lentamente y asi c repita denuevo todo  gracias de antemano por su respuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/atenueador-luz-interior-6833/#post31661

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR

la verdad colega es muy facil.!!

el integrado ne555 es muy versatil, lo cual cumple con esa funcion de destello controlado por una resistencia variable, con la cual puedes controlar la velocidad de destello.

y luego amplificas el pulso con un tip41.

incluso al mismo circuito colocandole un rele puedes hacer que destellen las luces incandescentes, si te interesa estamos en contacto!!!!

saludos exitos!!!


----------



## g.corallo

y para que s eapague lentamente necesitas un capacitor de maso menos 2200uf conectado en paralelo con el led


----------



## lenitoon

hola ELIHU  TOVAR  gracias por tu respuesta no se si podrias facilitarme un diagrama si no es mucho pedir aun soy novato en electronica  gracias de antemano


----------



## g.corallo

pero cuantos canales quieres no importa los leds que tengas tambien le puedes decir un canal u juego de led's
este es de dos canales http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSlOO3K0KEE&feature=related
nota no esta echo con un 555 es contransistores pero la funcion es la misma



saludos.


----------



## Daniss1

Voy a montar el circuito que posteo cronos1970 y este otro: Ver el archivo adjunto 8693
pero me surgen varias dudas ¿que diferencias hay entre ambos? creo que es el numero de destellos, pero el de tres(la direccion que he puesto arriba) tiene solo una parte del circuito que posteoo cronos1970 ¿funciona entonces?
Otra duda, en los integrados aparecen solo con tres patillas a un lado, al otro dos y encima y debajo una, le he comprado y tiene 10 a cada lado, ¿como lo he de conectar?
Asi mismo el 4093b en la imagen aparece como dos conexiones por un lado y por el otro una y el que compre tiene 10 patillas tambien ¿como se conecta? es que soy muy novato y no tengo ni idea.
Por si no esta claro cual es de todos los circuitos que ha posteado cronos es el que tiene este mensaje 





> También es posible usando solo las salidas de Q1 de un flip flop, Y Q2 de otro.
> De ese modo no flashean (barabarismo) uno y uno.
> 
> Pero entonces debes montar otro par de flip flop's para que tengas ese efecto.
> 
> Mira el adjunto.
> Click..


Otra duda mas ¿que es el simbolo que llevan encima las resistencias variable y para que sirven estas resistencias.
Espero respuestas.
un saludo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los dos funcionan.

Chao.

elaficionado.
Nota: Si tienes Livewire, mira los archivos adjuntos


----------



## Daniss1

> Hola.
> 
> Los dos funcionan.
> 
> Chao.
> 
> elaficionado.
> Nota: Si tienes Livewire, mira los archivos adjuntos


Me lo imaginaba pero no queria saber si funcionan sino como se conectan los integerados 4027b y 4093b ya que las patillas del esquema no cinciden con las de los integrados que tengo(que acabo de comprar) yo, ademas me interesa la pcb de ambas y saber la diferencian entre los dos.
Tambien pregunte que es el simbolo de encima de las resistecias variables, y para que sirven estas resistencias variables


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El dibujo del circuito está hecho en un programa simulador de circuito, el Livewire.
El programa pone los símbolos como un medio de información. La resistencias variables sirven para dar la cantidad de parpadeos (la de arriba) y la velocidad con que cambia el grupo de LEDs. Por ejemplo con la resistencia de arriba calibro para que parpadee 8 veces por segundo, estonces debes calibrar la resistencia de abajo para que cambie de grupo de LEDs cada un segundo.




Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mira los número de las patas de los integrados


----------



## algoespacio

Hola. No soy electrónico pero si me gusta mucho el tema como hobby y soy mecanico automotriz. Escribo para compartir con ustedes una solucion que implementamos hace un tiempo para éste mismo tema.

Quizá no es la ideal pero funcionó perfecto. En éste momento no tengo la posibilidad de acceder al vehículo al que se le instaló como para hacerles un video pero cualquier novedad, la posteo.

El asunto es muy simple: se arman dos circuitos destelladores y se conectan a un relé (como dicen los mecánicos "de cinco patas"). Son de uso común en automóviles. El relé actúa como conmutador entre un circuito y otro gracias a un "flasher" (no se como le dicen en otros países) común y corriente de los que ocupan las luces intermitentes de dirección.

Adjunto esquema
http://img696.imageshack.us/i/circuitoaprox.jpg/

La resistencia X es necesaria para emular el consumo de las ampolletas del auto, ya que sin éstas, el flasher queda fijo o pestañea muy rápido. (no recuerdo el valor pero supongo que sabrán encontrarla).

Cualquier consulta, estoy disponible, un abrazo

PD: los potenciometros son para variar la velocidad y el tiempo de encendidio de los led


----------



## Daniss1

Gracias por el esquema con la numeracion pero el que yo quiero con umeracion es el del winrar con nonbre "luces policia" ya que estos les veo que falta algo, por ejemplo que las puertas 4093b de abajo del todo acaban en vacio sin tierra ni nada.
Si puedes ponme la numeracion del circuito del winrar.
te lo agradeceria muchisimo.
una ultima pregunta :¿alguien tiene la pcb de alguno de estos circuitos?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El 4093 tiene 4 compuertas de las cuales usas 2 (una para cada oscilador), quedando 2 compuertas libres (sin uso), en los circuitos integrados cmos (como el 4093) las entradas  no usadas deben conectarse ya sea a tierra o al Vcc, dejando libres (sin conexión) las salidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: dime donde se encuentra el archivo (el número de mensaje #XXX)


----------



## Daniss1

El numero de mensaje es "#91" espero tu respuesta.
Vaya, menos mal ahora, tenia 4unidades de 4027b y pensaba que iba a tener que montarlos todos en la pcb, ufff asi me quito un peso de encima.
Si puedes pasarme la pcb o si no ya la hare a permanente alo tradicional.
me decias que el circuito del mensaje"#91" y el del "#102" funcianaban perfectamente noo? pero he visto que unos leds llevan las resisntencias en serie de 470 y otros de 270, si no me equivoco deberian ser todas de 470 o podria sustituirlas por otros tres leds mas (4 leds por rama en paralelo)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Acerca de las resistencias, son de diferente valor porque los LEDs son de diferentes colores (es decir, diferentes voltajes de trabajo), pero, si vas a usar LEDs del mismo tipo (color), en ese caso las resistencia serán iguales.

Dependiendo del voltaje de la fuente que vas a emplear y del tipo de LED (voltaje del LED) se pueden poner 2 ó más LEDs en serie.

Dime cuantos LEDs por lado vas a usar y de color o colores son, cuál es el voltaje de tu fuente de alimentación.

Lo de la placa, hay programas que se emplean para hacerlas, dibujas el circuito, y el programa hace la placa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

Primero : voy a usar azules y rojos pero creo que trabajan al mismo voltaje y todo igual.
He pensado 4 leds de a 2v aprox en serie para usar en el coche patrulla (12v) como añadido opcional
Despues pondria otras cuatro ramas de 4 leds iguales en serie, en total 4 en serie por 4 paraleos de 4= 36 leds derecha y 36 izquierda, ambos al mismo voltaje.
Lo de la placa te decia porque ya que tienes el proyecto si puede ese programa hacer la pcb.
Otra cosa que aun no me has respondido: en el mensaje "#91" el circuito es diferente, ¿como iria la numeracion de los integrados?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LEDs rojos trabajan con 1.7V
Los LEds azules trabajan con 3.5V

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

Muchisimas gracias elaficionado, me estas siendo de gran ayuda, no se si lo de las patillas un electronico que entienda un poco lo sabria conectar sin que tubieras que postear los numero como a mi, pero bueno.
ahora la ultima duda de todas: en estecircuito hay 4 resistencias variables: ¿para que sirve cada una?
Con esto ya tendria todas las dudas resueltas y me pongo a hacer la pcb y montarlo todo.
¿que programa es el mejor para hacer la pcb a partir de un dibujo o esuqema? en el ealge creo que se puede pero como no l manejo bien, ¿se puede en el cocodrile clips? hay algun programa de solo diseño de pcb?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El circuito original es el circuito #102.
El circuito #91 es un modificación que yo no hice, por lo que, no puedo darte mayor detalle, pero, puedes consultar a la persona que hizo el cambio, mándale un correo privado.

Sobre que programa usar, yo hago lo circuitos en Livewire, trae PCB wizard.
Sólo usa el programa que conoces mejor.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CRONOS1970

Elcircuito que esta en el post #91 es el mismo que puso elaficionado en el post #109.
Sólo que no tiene los números de los pines. Pero es exactamente igual.

Para obtener los pines posicionas el mouse sobre la patilla, siempre que tengas el archivo en livewire, de otro modo en la imagen JPG, no lo podrás hacer.

Intenté encontrar como hacer que aparezcan los números de los pines y no supe. =)   Ya supe como..!! 

Otra forma sería viendo el datasheet del IC. Hojas de datos

Creo que ya te lo han sugerido!

Click..


----------



## g.corallo

para ver los pines en el livewire deben ir a view>display>y seleccionar la opcion pin number


----------



## CRONOS1970

g.corallo dijo:


> para ver los pines en el livewire deben ir a view>display>y seleccionar la opcion pin number


 Oh! Gracias, por el dato. Aunque ya lo he encontrado agradezco tu atención.
Nunca extrañe los pin number, así que no me preocupe hasta que lo hizo notar Daniss1 en algún comentario de sus posts.
Calculamos que todo conocedor de electrónica sabe algo de la configuración de los pines, pero no todos tenemos todo el conocimiento, así que facilitar lo más que se pueda, en tanto la información, es preferible.

Click..


----------



## Daniss1

Una ultima cosa ¿por donde se empiezan a contar los pines? poniendolo con la muesca hacia la derecha desde arriba o hacia desde abajo?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso lo tienes que ver en la hoja de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## g.corallo

seria algo asi este es un integrado de 8 pines pero es igual con todos los integrados te dejo las paginas para sacar las hojas de datos http://www.alldatasheet.com/ http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/



saludos.


----------



## Daniss1

lo he montado y me ocurre una cosa, cuando lo conecto al coche 12v, se encienden todos los leds, (hablando del circuito de #102, y si muevo la resistencia de 5k al final se ma apagan, pero no dan flashes ni nada por el estilo.
Un usuario comentaba que los entendidos pueden sacar los pines sin que nadie se los tenga que decir, ¿como seria eso? supongo que sera conociendo el chip y como iria la puerta logica pero no tengo ni idea.
Ademas ¿alguien sabe algun libro donde venga bien explicado eso?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los potenciómetros son de 50K.
Para saber el terminal (pin) es debes ver la hoja de datos (datasheet) del circuito integrado o dispositivo en cuestión.

Yo uso san Google, pongo el código del dispositivo seguido de la palabra datasheet. Por ejemplo --------- *4017 datasheet* ----, y san Google te da una serie de lugares de donde descargar los datos del dispositivo (generamente en un archivo PDF).

Suerte.
Chao. 
elaficionado


----------



## Daniss1

vale, haber si soluciono el fallo, de todas formas lo hice en placa de las de rascar las pistas que sobran por que no encontre de las otras y estaba bastante mal.
Alguien lo ha probado y funciona bien? una cosa, los potes son de 50k pero debajo pone 7.5k y 5k, ¿que seria eso? tendria que haber cogido un circuito mas facil jeje, pero me hacia falta.......


----------



## g.corallo

Daniss1 dijo:


> los potes son de 50k pero debajo pone 7.5k y 5k.




tenes una imagen ?? mediste los potenciometros con el tester


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Cuando hice el diseño lo usé primero 100K, pero, usaba condensadores de menor capacidad, cuando aumente la capacidad de los condensadores los reduje a 50K, con 20K también sirve, pero es 50K (47K).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Se usan resistencia vairables de prefijado, para dejarlos en los valores que mejor trabajan


----------



## Daniss1

me refiero en el post #102, en el esquematico sale que son de 50 k y debajo sale 7.5 k y 5 k,  ¿a que se refieren?

y ademas dices que se pueden segular los destellos y la velocidad de estos, ¿cuanto es el maximo de destellos y el minimo por cada conjunto de leds y cuanto destellos por segundo como maximo?
Se puede poner que solo destellen una vez los dos a la vez, creo que es quitando uno de los cables de los leds a los transistores y uniendolo a los otros leds


----------



## g.corallo

ahh esos 7.5k 5k son en el valor que esta el potenciometro pero el potenciometro es de 50k


----------



## Daniss1

vale, y los que pregunte del numero de destellos y velocidad?


----------



## g.corallo

eso depende del osilador que tengas en la entrada


----------



## Daniss1

¿que oscilador? tengo el circuito tal como biene en la foto del tema #102


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso son valores puestos por el simulador, quiere decir que cuando el potenciómetro tiene el valor de Xk.
Si pones los potenciómetros a su mayor valor.
Disminuye el valor del potenciómetro de arriba (determinas la cantidad de parpadeos por segundo más o menos).
Después disminuyes el valor del potenciómetro de abajo hasta hallar la velocidad del cambio de grupo de LEDs.
Esto se hace varias veces hasta que encuentres lo que deseas.

Los osciladores estan formados por el 4093, que pueden ser reemplazados por dos 555 o un 556 en configuación de aestable (astable)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CRONOS1970

Si las luces quedan encendidas, es probable que esten oscilando a muy alta velocidad y no lo percibas. O tambien se han quedado así porque no tienen las entradas de las puertas digitales de los circuitos integrados puestos a tierra, masa o negativo. Tambien funciona en positivo. Solo las entradas, por ahí lo dice casi al inicio del tema.

(Uf, ya lo ví, #102 y estan tal como digo, ignora lo último, excepto lo de oscilar a muy alta velocidad!)

Click..


----------



## Daniss1

en el post #100 has adjuntado tres circuiots, que diferencia hay entre el primero y el segundo? veo que el segundo lleva un par de conexiones mas al 4093 y el otro no.
El tercero lleva mas montaje pero no le veo la diferencia.
¿cual de todos funciona mejorr?
Ya solucione el fallo, la placa era de las de rallar las pistas y me quedo una rebaba que puenteaba dos pines de un integrado, ya va "mas o menos bien" aunque me da muy rapido los cambios de color aun variando las variables.
He observado que tambien en los estrobos que tengo ya instalados los parpadeos son irregulares y a veces llegan a parpadear casi a la vez, no se si sera siempre asi o fallo de la alimentacion

acabo de usar el pcb wizard para pasar los circuitos a pcb pero no me la deja imprimir para hacer la pcb, no se si lo he hecho bien, doy a tools, convert -design to printed  circuit board pero me sale una pcb con todos los componentes encima, (donde irian colocados) pero si hago asi la pcb me puentearia varias pistas y no la puedo usar asi, como se puede hacer la pcb para imprimir? alguna opcion del livewire en concreto?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los terminales de entrada del 4093 no usado deben ir a tierra, pero dejas libres los terminales de salida.
Te dejo como otra opción un circuito similar con dos 555 ó un 556 que hacen lo mismo que el 4093 y son más estables a los cambios de voltaje, si no haz comprado los dispositivos aún.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

Aqui dejo un peuqño circuito, funciona bien pero es poco estable. es decir, no siempre van sincronizadas las luces.
Sigo buscando como hacer la pcb sin que aparecan encima los componentes pero el pcb wizard no le veo niguna opcion para ello


----------



## g.corallo

Daniss1 dijo:


> Aqui dejo un peuqño circuito, funciona bien pero es poco estable. es decir, no siempre van sincronizadas las luces.
> Sigo buscando como hacer la pcb sin que aparecan encima los componentes pero el pcb wizard no le veo niguna opcion para ello




amigo es no es lo que buscamos si no seria un simple circuito astable 

el aficionado=muy buenos los archivos .lvw de las luces


----------



## Daniss1

> amigo es no es lo que buscamos si no seria un simple circuito astable


Ya se que no es lo que buscais pero sirve para complementarlo, si te fijas en los coche de la guardia civil debajo del rotativo o stroboscopio segun caso llevan un astable como este de forma que las luces van de un lado a otro sin mas, porque ayuda a señalizar y queda mas wapo.
No lo ponia como sustitucion ya que los otros dan buenos resultados


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El primer transistor está invertido (el emisor debe ir a tierra) y si va a trabaja a 12V debes poner un diodo en la base de cada transistor (para proteger al transistor del voltaje inverso que recibe la base).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Ese circuito no funciona de modo directo en el Livewire, para que se active se debe poner un interruptor normente abierto entre la base y tierra (de cuaquier transistor), presionas el interruptor y al soltarlo funciona el oscilador. El circuito real si funciona.


----------



## Daniss1

No se como darle la vuelta y que quede con el emisor a tierra, pero el circuito me lo pasron asi tal cual.
Esta preparado para ir a 9 pero no lo se seguro ya que el que me paso el archivo no lo especifico.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ambos transistores se conectan de manera similar (una especie de imagen de espejo de ambos transistores).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

¿como se hace la imagen espejo esa?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
He modificado el circuito que publicaste Luces.rar y allí está el circuito.

Si miras una mitad del circuito se parece parece a la imagen de espsjo de la otra mitad del circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## CRONOS1970

Seleccionas la conexión de colector, donde no hay flecha, y la eliminas.
Luego haces lo mismo con la conexión del emisor, donde tiene flecha y tambien la eliminas.

Enseguida, seleccionas el transistor y con el boton secundario del mouse (ratón) picas abajo de symbol, en Arrange, posteriormente se abren otras opciones y ahí picas en Mirror.

Cuando se de vuelta, picas en rotate left o pulsas Control+L (las dos teclas al mismo tiempo, primero control y luego la letra "L", lo haces dos veces).

Luego colocas las conexiones en su lugar y finalmente el Switch que dice elaficionado y listo!!

Click..


----------



## Daniss1

Bien, creo que ya no tengo mas dudas sobre este proyecto, pero he intenteado hacer la pcb y me pone que solo el 89 % de las conexiones se pueden hacer, el resto me lo pone para puentes y cables a soldar a la patilla del componente, ya que no quiero hacer la chapuza de soldar a la patill y quiero dejarlo bien me gustaria alguna ayuda, la pcb la he hecho a partir de ese circuito y en "tools" de livewire le doy a "convert" "to printed circuit board" y me lo hace, lo quiero para una pcb de 4cm de lado por 10cm de alto, si alguien tuviera la amabilidad de explicarme como arreglar eso o de pasarme el archivo de la pcb ya hecha se lo agradeceria muchisimo
eso si, necesito los conectores de 12 v y cng juntos para un conector y otro conector de tres pines, un pin de entrada de 12 v a los leds y otros dos de salida, uno por cada bñloque de leds, asi no tengo los leds en la pcb ya que los voy a poner aparte.


----------



## CRONOS1970

No me gusta como están conectadas las salidas del segundo JK FF (IC4 b).

De hecho, si las desconectas el circuito funciona igual.

Click..


----------



## Daniss1

Aqui dejo una pcb que he hecho, me gustaria que dijeran si hay algun fallo en la pcb o el circuito.
La pcb es de 4 de alto y de 10 de largo.
los dos conectores de corriente estan juntos, los tres de los leds (entrada de 12 para los dos bloques de leds y salida de cada bloque a cada transistor)
Diganme que les parece antes de que la haga, si hay algun fallo quiero arreglarlo.


----------



## g.corallo

Daniss1 dijo:


> Aqui dejo una pcb que he hecho, me gustaria que dijeran si hay algun fallo en la pcb o el circuito.
> La pcb es de 4 de alto y de 10 de largo.
> los dos conectores de corriente estan juntos, los tres de los leds (entrada de 12 para los dos bloques de leds y salida de cada bloque a cada transistor)
> Diganme que les parece antes de que la haga, si hay algun fallo quiero arreglarlo.



todo muy lindo pero no lo adjuntaste


----------



## Daniss1

Perdon, ya me ha pasado otra vez, segun el menu de adjuntos esta adjunto pero al enviar el mensaje depues no sale.


> Aqui dejo una pcb que he hecho, me gustaria que dijeran si hay algun fallo en la pcb o el circuito.
> La pcb es de 4 de alto y de 10 de largo.
> los dos conectores de corriente estan juntos, los tres de los leds (entrada de 12 para los dos bloques de leds y salida de cada bloque a cada transistor)
> Diganme que les parece antes de que la haga, si hay algun fallo quiero arreglarlo.


Ahora ya va creo que bien, ya me diran


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Al ciruito hay que hacerle esto cambios.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO

1) siqueres luces alternantes utilizas el 555 en astable
2) siqueres luces alternantes 2 flashes por lado, necesitas un CD4017 al menos o un microcontrolador
3) con un cd4017 podés lograr muchisimos efectos, de barrido, de flashes, de repeticion y cambio, de gusanito, etc, solo se limita por tu imaginación..

saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

claro con el 4017 se pùede hacer un retardo diferente apra cada canal de led's por ejemplo 3 segundos uno y el otro 5 segundos eso se logra uniendo salidas


----------



## Daniss1

> ) siqueres luces alternantes 2 flashes por lado, necesitas un CD4017 al menos o un microcontrolador
> 3) con un cd4017 podés lograr muchisimos efectos, de barrido, de flashes, de repeticion y cambio, de gusanito, etc, solo se limita por tu imaginación..


¿como seria hacer ese circuito? soy muy nuevo y aun no se de diseño de circuitos, me interesaria lo del cd4017 y como hacer esos efectos.


----------



## Daniss1

Tengo un problema de livewire: los huecos de la pcb que me crea para las resistencias variables es muy pequeño y las que tengo no entran, tendria que doblar mucho las patillas para que encajaran las tres patillas. ¿como se soluciona (estoy hablando del hueco mas grande ya que hay dos, aunque aun asi se me queda pequeño)

Hay va la pcb que creo que ya esta bien, a ver si alguien sabe si se puede cambiar lo de las resistencias variables que  he comentado


----------



## g.corallo

mira que hay unas mas chiquitas como esta


----------



## Daniss1

> mira que hay unas mas chiquitas como esta


Yo las necesito mas grandes


----------



## g.corallo

la mejor solucion le sueldas unos cables y luego metes los cable en el pcb donde tiene que ir la ressistecia variable


----------



## Daniss1

> la mejor solucion le sueldas unos cables y luego metes los cable en el pcb donde tiene que ir la ressistecia variable


Lo habia pensado, pero no iba a poner caja metalica para fijarlos, otra cosa que pense es doblar un poco las patillas, ya que de serie viene alguna (la central o entrada) ya doblada aunqueno se para que, ya colgare alguna foto si puedo para que lo veas.
Bueno, hoy me pongo a construirla y os digo.
Un saludo


----------



## g.corallo

pero sin caja metalica en el aire lo tenes un poco con al mano para variarlo i despues lo dejas hai


----------



## Daniss1

> pero sin caja metalica en el aire lo tenes un poco con al mano para variarlo i despues lo dejas hai


Es lo que tendre que hacer aunque no creo que los varie mucho ya que segun el simulador solo funcionan bien en una posicion que sera la que mas use.
Gracias por responder tan rapido


----------



## g.corallo

si igual no te creas mucho lo del simulador pero lo veras bien el la practica


----------



## kal00

Hola a todos. Estube leyendome todo el post y la verdad es que han hecho un gran trabajo con sus circuitos, felicidades!

Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Cómo se podría hacer lo siguiente...

Ohr LED Dash Light - Flash Patterns

...con un solo circuito? La única forma que se me ocurre es: Que no se puede jaja. Se tendría que usar forzosamente un microcontrolador, u otra opción sería la de hacer varios circuitos que hagan cada patrón de encendido y controlarlos mediante un DIP Switch o varios switches, usando el mismo arreglo de LEDs para todos obviamente.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO

utilizas como dije antes un CD4017...y las 10 salidas que este posee las vas conectando de la siguiente manera:

0 - azul
1 - 
2 - azul
3 - 
4 - rojo
5 - 
6 - rojo
7 - 
8 - reset (pata 15)
9 - 

ahora no puedo pero pronto subo el circuito...

y si queres el efecto completo (2 flash por lado y luego flashes sucesivos) necesitas 2 cd4017 y un flip-flop que conmute los enables de los mismos...

saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

si unis dos o mas salidas podes conseguir un retardo por ej el 4017b es muy bueno para timers porque con que logres 1hora por rama si unes 4 tendras 4horas osea que con poco ases mucho


----------



## Daniss1

espero el circuito del 4017, por otra parte monte la pcb que publique el otro dia y no funciona, ni siquiera se encianden los leds, creo que es por que los olectores de los segundos transitores van a la abse del los primeros. que alguien me lo confirme.


----------



## g.corallo

la base del primer transistor es la entrada de señal a amplificar el emisor va a tierra y el colector es la salida del primer transistor bueno ese colector lo conectas con la base del otro transistor el emisor va a tierra y el colector es la salida a los leds


----------



## Daniss1

he observado que si conecto el emisor del primer bloque de leds con el colector del transistor siguiente de ese mismo bloque funciona igual, ¿que diferencias tienen?
por cierto: con el 4017 podria hacer algo similar a lo del video del mensaje #158 o tendria que hacer otro circuito?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/61679/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

Algo asi quedaria? no le veo los efectos que comentabas, ¿cual seria el circuito con dos o mas 4017? ¿como podria hacer el circuito del mensaje #158


----------



## Daniss1

he montado ya tres de los circuitos que teneis posteados y ninguno me funciona, ademas en uno de ellos el 4093 me da muchsimo calor


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniss1 dijo:


> he montado ya tres de los circuitos que teneis posteados y ninguno me funciona, ademas en uno de ellos el 4093 me da muchsimo calor


Si el CD4093 se calienta es que hay algo mal conectado, revisa todo.
*
Recuerda esto:
Normas del Foro 2.4*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## Daniss1

> Recuerda esto:
> Normas del Foro 2.4
> No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


no he publicado dos veces lo mismo ya que en una respuesta coomentaba que uno de los circuitos no iva y ahora digo que son 3 los que no van.
no obstante si consideras oportuno borrar esta ultima respuesta hazlo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola Daniss1.

He visto recien tu PBC, y tienes que hacelo lo sgte:
4093 las patas 8, 9, 12, 13 a tierra
4027 la patas 4, 7, 9, 12 a tierra

Mira el circuito aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/240700/ _ 
todos los teminales son tomados encuenta.

Debes saber que en los CI Cmos, las entradas no usadas deben conectarse a tierra o al Vcc (ojo sólo las entradas, no salidas).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

Se me olvido poner las del 4093, aun asi no entiendo lo de las salidas y entradas, esas patas las coloco al negativo de la fuente?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
4093 es un CI Cmos, que consta de 4 puertas lógicas, de las cuales se usan 2 de ellas, quedando 2 sin uso. En estas puertas sin uso los terminales de entrada de las puertas deben ser puestos o conectados a algún lugar, ya sea la tierra o el Vcc, teniendo cuidado de no conectar las salidas que quedan libres, es decir, no se deben conecta a nada.
Se acostumbra poner a tierra las entradas no usadas.
En el caso del 4027 si esos terminales o patas no se pone a tierra el circuito no funciona, es parte de su configuración (conexión para que el circuito funcione).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

en cuanto pueda lo monto.
he hecho el circuito en eagle por si alguien lo quiere.


----------



## Daniss1

supongo que lo que quieres es un estrobo, si unes los colectores de los primeros transistores del cirucito dado para que parpadeen todos a la vez y les cambias las resistencias de entrada creo que ya serviria pero que te oriente alguine que entienda mas que yo


----------



## DJ DRACO

en realidad mi circuito era mucho mas simple que los que han posteado...y funcionaba igual...incluso hacia los 2 efectos de las luces de policia:

1 efecto es luces flasheantes rapidas tipo balizas
1 efecto de 2 flash por lado cada vez...

todo con el 555 y el 4017.

saludos.


----------



## Daniss1

dj draco: ¿puedes decirme donde puedo conseguir el esquema de tu circuito???


----------



## DJ DRACO

disculpen...crei haberlo subido...pronto lo subo..

un par de aclaraciones:

1) el oscilador puede ser con 555 o como quieran
2) la llave que conmuta puede ser un CD4066 que se active con la salida 8 del CD4017

pronto lo subo modificado para que entiendan.

P/D: en la simulacion en live wire hay un problema...al parecer los 9V no llegan con suficiente corriente hacia el CD4066 por ende falla el circuito...y por eso agregue tantos pull down, y pull up...pero en la realidad deberia funcionar muy bien.

saludos.

Bueno aqui esta el mejorado...mas mejorado que pude... para que funcione en la vida real y en el p*** simulador...jaja

pero yo creo que sin todas esas inversoras...con solo 2 transistores en pull-down deberia funcionar muy bien.

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El reloj puede ser cualquier (el 555 es el clásico)
El máximo de parpadeos es de 5.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO

hola elaficionado...tu circuito genera el mismo patron de flashes que el mio??

de ser asi estariamos demostrando que con diferentes formas de conbinar la electronica digital logramos el mismo efecto...

en mi caso yo queria que el mismo circuito hiciera los 2 patrones diferentes y lo logro conmutando las señales con el flip-flop...mientras que el 555 y el cd4017 siguen trabajando ciclicamente sin parar...

EDITO: el circuito de los 2 CD4017 de eleaficionado...no me funciona..no simula nada..

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En el livewire funciona, no sé porque a ti no te funciona.

Chao.
elaficonado


----------



## Daniss1

¿para hacer que esos cirucitos vayan a 12???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En el respuesta 12 no hay nada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

queria decir para que fueran a 12v en vez de a 9.
no se porque sera pero el de dj draco no da dos parpadeos por lado (creia que siÇ) y el otro da en el rojo un parpadeo mas que el azul.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Para 12V debe calcular las nuevas resistencias de los LEDs (por ejemplo, el rojo a 1.87V y el LED azul a 3.4V ambos a 20mA).

Ambos LEDs parpadean 5 veces, si tú ves en el 4017 hay 5 diodo colocados de manera que se dejan 5 salida sin conectar, las salidas que tienen diodos son las que excitan los transistores de manera escalonada, probacando el parpadeo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1

voy a volver a montar la pcb ahora modificada, decidme si hay mas fallos pero creo que no.


----------



## DJ DRACO

en el que yo postee hace la siguiente secuencia:

2 azul
2 rojos
1 azul
1 rojo
1 azul
1 rojo

se repite...

lo tengo funcionando.


----------



## Daniss1

en la pcb del mensaje 184 creo que puse mal una cosa: los 0v (gnd) van a la patilla 7 del ic1(4093) y creo que esta mal, y en la masa de los capacitores y en la de los transistores deberia ir a masa, decidme como lo veis.
¿como podria hacer que con las tres salidas (las de la pcb, salida de la pcb de 12v a los leds y entrada a la pcb de los leds a los transistores) para poner un led bicolor de los de una direccion un clor y otra direccion otro color??


----------



## DjViLLA

elaficionado podrias decirme como ago el mismo circuito pero con tres parapadeos en lugar de 5 y con 4 leds (2 a laizquierda y 2 a la derecha) ? un saludo y gracias ojala puedas ayudarme.


----------



## DJ DRACO

para colocar 2 led's en vez de 1, solo coloca el led extra en paralelo con el que ya existe

para hacer menos parpadeos debes cambiar la configuracion de los diodos...

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para 3 pulso por segundo, debes eliminar dos que salen de los números 6 y 8.
Para que sean dos LEDs por lado, elimina R4 y los LEDs que están en serie con él, de manera similar lo haces con R8 y sus LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Los números que aparecen sobre el 4017 no son los números del patas o terminales del integrado, esto números indican el orden de cada salida.
Ver la hoja de datos del 4017 para ver el número de los teminales


----------



## adeleon

Daniss1 dijo:


> Algo asi quedaria? no le veo los efectos que comentabas, ¿cual seria el circuito con dos o mas 4017? ¿como podria hacer el circuito del mensaje #158



¿¿¿Cómo hacer para que los LEDs no pierdan intensidad al aumentar el nùmero de unidades en cada circuito??? Estoy pensando colocar 20 leds por circuito y aumentar a 4 circuitos...


----------



## ballestool

adeleon dijo:


> ¿¿¿Cómo hacer para que los LEDs no pierdan intensidad al aumentar el nùmero de unidades en cada circuito??? Estoy pensando colocar 20 leds por circuito y aumentar a 4 circuitos...



Okay mira, en lugar de mandar el puslo a un(os) led(s), mandalo en serie con un resistor a la base de un transistor (NPN) y este funcionara como interruptor que consecuentemente te dara mas corriente para los leds: los leds los debes conectar como te muestro en el diagrama adjunto.

Supon que el led es un arreglo de los 20 leds (en paralelo) que quieres conectar, el resistor es para limitar el voltaje (el voltaje ahi es un ejemplo ya tu determinaras cual sera) y que el diodo no se queme. Y muy importante el transistor es un BD135 que soporta hasta 1.5A a 45V.

Nota: para limitar el voltaje que recibe un led se necesita una resistencia, para calcular el valor de la resistencia:
al voltaje de la fuente le restas el voltaje que necesita el led para funcionar (generalmente 2V) y el resultado lo divides entre la corriente del led (generalmente 20mA o .02A) toma en cuenta la potencia de la resistencia.

Espero me haya dado a entener y Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

adeleon dijo:


> ¿¿¿Cómo hacer para que los LEDs no pierdan intensidad al aumentar el nùmero de unidades en cada circuito??? Estoy pensando colocar 20 leds por circuito y aumentar a 4 circuitos...


Además de lo que te recomendaron, debes "Garantizar" que el transistor trabaje "Saturado" a la corriente que consumen los LED´s, es decir suministrarle suficiente corriente en base para lograr esa condición.
Por ejemplo en tu circuito reemplazar la resistencia de 10KOhms de las bases por otra de (Por ejemplo) 1200 Ohms


----------



## adeleon

He aquí la propuesta de circuito... Seguí las recomendaciones hasta donde llega mi entendimiento, pero aún presenta una falla... Adjunto archivo en Livewire

Solicito recomendaciones para eliminar la(s) falla(s)

Nota:
El patrón de destellos y la cantidad de LEDs es como lo requiero.



			
				adeleon dijo:
			
		

> He aquí la propuesta de circuito... Seguí las recomendaciones hasta donde llega mi entendimiento, pero aún presenta una falla... Adjunto archivo en Livewire
> 
> Solicito recomendaciones para eliminar la(s) falla(s)
> 
> Nota:
> El patrón de destellos y la cantidad de LEDs es como lo requiero.



Aquí un video que muestra el proyecto original:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGfOewOB3c


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esta variación.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## adeleon

Wow!!! Quedó perfecto! Gracias mil por la solución.

Ahora a probarlo en el protoboard. 

Un abrazo hasta Perú.

Después de responder me surgió una duda y no sé como solucionarla: 
¿Qué modificaciones hay que hacer al circuito para que soporte el doble de LEDs con el mismo patrón de destellos (4 series x 36 LEDs)?

Estoy reparando las torretas de mi ambulancia y quiero aumentar el número de luces, por lo que con 4 series de 36 LEDs estaría llegando a un número aceptable; aunque el ideal sería 6 series de 36... ¿Será mucho pedir al circuito?
¿Será conveniente postear un nuevo mensaje con el desafío de que planteo?

Perdón la ignorancia... Mi formación es médica, no en electrónica; aunque me declaro entusiasta de los circuitos electrónicos y de los desafíos.


----------



## leop4

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Al ciruito hay que hacerle esto cambios.
> 
> Chao.
> 
> elaficionado.




@elaficionado que trassistores son los que van en el circuito, bc549?



Daniss1 dijo:


> Algo asi quedaria? no le veo los efectos que comentabas, ¿cual seria el circuito con dos o mas 4017? ¿como podria hacer el circuito del mensaje #158


 

daniss que transistores van en el circuito? un bc549?


----------



## adeleon

Ciertamente AUN estoy lejos de encontrar el patrón de destellos IGUAL al modelo original... como se muestra en el video de mi post anterior. Por ahora solo se ha logrado hacer el efecto "wig-wag" con este circuito...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola Leop4.

Los transistores son BC54X  (x=7, 8, 9), cualquiera de ellos está bien o cuaquier otro equivalente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4

pero ese circuito que te mostre anda bien en la vida real?


----------



## elaficionado

*Hola adeleon* .

Puedes poner varios circuitos a los 555 como lo mostrado en la figura.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## colmenares58

hola a todos quisiera saber que hago para que el pulso final no sea negativo sino positivo ya que necesito enganchar un scr


----------



## renteriia

algun circuito de 6 leds estroboscopicos que parpadeen 3 o 4 veces por segundo a 12 v??


----------



## cesar lazo

esto te puede ayudar 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-leds-simulando-luces-policia-10826/

cesar lazo
chao..........


----------



## renteriia

quiero ponerlos en un vocho y necesito que sean a 12 v cojn unas 6 leds que parpadeden 3 y 3


----------



## cesar lazo

mita este si  te sirve.......

cesar lazo 

chao


----------



## renteriia

pues esta excelente solo q

pues estra excelente solo que son muchos leds


----------



## cesar lazo

checa este link,,,,,,,cualquier duda pregunta
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201138/ _


chao...

cesar lazo


----------



## colmenares58

si alguien tiene el pcb del circuito del 4093 y 4027 que funcione por favor envienlo porque yo lo arme y nada de nada no me funciono


----------



## malvinas3

viendo este  circuito (link mas abajo) he intentado hacer encender 2 o mas leds azules a una salida del cd4017 pero no logro que enciendan 2 leds o mas como logro elevar la tension de cualquier salida del 4017 que transistor puedo usar. he probado con circuitos como este o con circuitos secuenciadores todos me funcionan con leds comunes y hasta rojos de alto brillo pero se que los azules necesitan mas voltages en si mi duda es encender mas de dos leds en una sola salida del 4017 para cualquier tipo de circuito.
file:///D:/CIRCUITOS%20ELECTRONICOS/LEDS/leds%20policia.gif


----------



## cesar lazo

hola

sube el circuto para checarlo y brindarte informacion....

cesar lazo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LEDs azules son de 3.6V a 20mA, la corriente de salida del 4017 es de cerca de 7mA.

Para prender 2 LED azules necesitas un transistor (para obtener la corriente necesaria) y una fuente de 9V o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota:
Usa la opción de < Ir a Avanzado > para subir la imagen de tu circuito.


----------



## colmenares58

pregunto a elaficionado el circuito con los ci 4027 y 4093 funciona o no personalmente no me ha funcionado por favor te pido colaboracion


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

A cuál circuito te refieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lu4iba

Hola estoy tratando de hacer funcionar el circuito del Aficionado pero si alimento con 12v quedan encendidos los led y si lo bajo a 8 o 9 v funcionan de diez que puede estar pasando? por favor necesito ayuda, gracias.-


----------



## colmenares58

al circuito que esta en LED ESTROBOSCOPICO DE MOTO en pag 1
policia 4 -196 y a me me pasa lo mismo con el circuito con el 4017 si es posible coloque el pcb para mirar que error u horror estamos cometiendo gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los circuitos integrados CMOS no deben tener terminales o patas de entrada que no se usan libres, es decir, estos terminales se conectan al Vcc o tierra (GND).
Mira este circuito_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201138/ _Allí se ve como deben estar conectados los terminales no usados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## colmenares58

mira el pcb que arme que errores tiene es con el 555 y el 4017


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Puedes decirme cuál es el circuito (dime donde está ese circuito, fijate en la esquina derecha de cada mensaje hay un número #N).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lu4iba

Bueno ante tdo muchas gracias por su predisposicion para ayudar, no me presente anteriormente soy Marcelo de Misiones Argentina y estoy intentando armar este circuito para hacer funcionar con dos grupos de 20 led blancos de alto brillo cada uno, el circuito que arme es el que esta en el mensaje numero 23 de totung si no me equivoco. Con 12 v quedan los led encendidos si lo bajo a 7,5v ahi si funcionan correctamente, que podria ser?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Elimina los condensadores y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## colmenares58

elaficionado es el numero 2 gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí está el circuito ya modificado_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201138/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lu4iba

Los condensadores que estan junto a los transistores ya los elimine y sigue igual, prgunto ysi le coloco un regulador 7805 solo para alimentar al 555 y al 4017?


----------



## malvinas3

este es el circuito en cuestion   lo que quiero lograr hacer con el es encender mas de un led azul por salida del cd4017


----------



## elaficionado

Hola Malvinas3.

En el circuito que pones tienes que conectar el terminal o pata 4 al Vcc o al termina 8, para que funcione.

Las salidas de 4017 tienen poca corriente, para poner más LEDs por salida debes poner un transistor y este transistor excita los LEDs que quieres poner (2 LEDs en serie + resitencia limitadora para 9V, 3 LEDs en serie + resitencia limitadora para 12V). Asumes un voltaje de LED azul de 3.6V y una corriente de 20mA, a menos que los LEDs que vayas a usar tengan características diferentes.
]lu4iba, el circuito debe funcionar hasta con 15V, como no sé cual es tu circuito o como está construido no puedo decirte nada de porque no funciona correctamente. Si con 7.5V funciona ponle un 7808. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## colmenares58

para colocar 10 leds por canal que debo hacer


----------



## elaficionado

Hola colmenares58.
¿Qué tipo de LED vas a usa? ¿Cuál es voltaje de la fuente de alimentación?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## colmenares58

diodos azules y rojos y la tensio 12 voltios voy a usarlo en la moto


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Los diodos pueden ser cualquiera 1N400X, 1N4148 (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malvinas3

gracias el aficionado por la respuesta y abusando de tus conocimientos que transistor recomendarias para este circuito yo lo tengo con una fuente de 12v y 1 amper


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa el BC54X (X=7,8,9) o equivalente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malvinas3

ok el aficionado muchas gracias voy a probar


----------



## lu4iba

Hola de nuevo yo con mis consultas, respecto al circuito que arme con el 555 y el cd 4017 no hay caso de hacer funcionar con 12v (quedan los led encendidos), ahora le intercale un 7805 para alimentar a los integrados pero sigue igual, es rarisimo ya que si bajo el voltaje con la fuente regulable ahi si funciona de diez, coloque un led a la salida del 555 y parpadea bien, que otro circuito me aconsejan ya que lo necesito para un vehiculo, gracias.-


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon imagenes de tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lu4iba

Hola El Aficionado bueno el circuito que hice es el que esta en el mensaje 23 de totung, igual pongo el circuito, es como si fallara la parte del 555 al variar la tension, y es justo como quiero que funcionen dos destellos por lado, gracias El Aficionado.-


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si puedes arma el circuito que está en #229*.*

La imagen del circuito que haz hecho físicamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eko419

Hola, He tratado de armar el circuito del mensaje .#229 pero no consigo que fuincione, se quedan encendidos los leds,¿alguien mas ya lo ha probado?, el 4017 no necesita que se conecte el pin 16 a corriente para alimentar el CI?..
salu2


----------



## colmenares58

alimentalo con 6v, utilice un 7808, el 4017 lo tenes que alimentar, sino te funciona avisa que te envio un diagrama el esta en el foro sino que en este momento no lo ubico


----------



## eko419

q tal @colmenares58 te comento que ya probe y no funciona, probe quitando los transistores pero al parecer es problema del 555 y 4017, ya q le puse un led para ver si estaba dando correctamente los parpadeos o la frecuencia y se quedan encendidos todo el timepo, probare con otros CI u otro diagrama. 
salu2 y gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pin 16 va al Vcc y en pin 8 a tierra, el dibujo esta hecho en Livewire que no muestra esa patas o terminales.
Si haz metido señal sin haber conectado el termina 16 al Vcc y el 8 a tierra  es probable que el 4017 se haya malogrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eko419

ok, entonces probare con otro Ci porque lo he conectado sin darle corriente quizá ya murio,.
gracias


----------



## cesar lazo

hola amigo intenta esto..... arma la configuracion del 555 como se muestra a continuacion(archivo rar)...ya que yo ya lo he montado en varias ocasiones y va de maravilla,.....recuerda lo que te dijo elaficionado de los pines del 4017...fijate en el esquema he eliminado algunos diodos...prueba amigo y comenta.....


----------



## eko419

Hola , ya monte el diagrama en la protoboard y por me ha funcionado, muchas gracias, ahora a hacer la pcb, .
salu2 gracias


----------



## cesar lazo

felicitaciones amigo....

cualquier duda con tu pcb comenta.....vere si te puedo ayudar a su realizacion 

cuidate 

cesar lazo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los diodo son para aislar y proteger las salidas del 4017, ya que estas salidas está en paralelo. Esto quiere decir, que dos salidas están en bajo voltaje (0)  y una salida en Vcc (1).
Por lo que, no es aconsejable quitar diodos. Sino se desea usar diodos, estos se pueden reemplazar por resistencias de 10K y se elimima la resistencia de base.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo

fijate que he notado que al aislar completamente la resistencia que va junto a la base del transistor,,los led tienden a encenderse de manera directa.... por que sucedera esto????? lo he notado en varios circuitos....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Pon una resistencia de 10K a 30K entre el punto de unión de los catodos de los diodos y tierra o entre la base del transistor y tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Eso ocurre porque la base al estar libre está expuesta a las señales o ruidos electricos. Con una resistencia entre la base y tierra, hace que la base ya no esté libre, ya que está conectada a tierra mediante la resistencia.


----------



## cesar lazo

gracias por tu respuesta elaficionado....

hay que tener en cuenta esto a la hora de armar esta clase de circuitos

cuidate 

cesar lazo


----------



## eko419

Hola ya arme el circuito , lo deje en 2 destellos por lado ( use 4 diodos) ,el diagrama q use es el que esta en el post N  #_*242*_,   pongo el pcb por si alguien lo ocupa , en el pcb hay q puentear los pines 6con2 y 4con8 del 555 y 13con15 de 4017,( Me falta un poco de diseño) pero igual chequenlo yo ya lo arme así y funciono.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
salu2


----------



## viciox

buenas noches yo los construi de esta manera y me funcionan bien.. cual quier modificasion es aceptada


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica tu circuito en Livewire, comprímelo con WinZip o WinRar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## viciox

aqui esta el circuito como lo pidio elaficionado, de antemano te digo, q es muy facil de hacer en el livewire............ q mal q quieras las cosas faciles........ cualquier comentario es aceptado gracias
att: viciox


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira este circuito, lo hallé aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/50 - 555 Circuits/50 - 555 Circuits.html

Está en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No es apropiado poner LEDs en paralelo, los LEDs son diodos, no focos o bombillas.
Los LEDs siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente, cuando no son alimentados con una fuente de corriente constante.


----------



## viciox

mi hermano lo puedes modificar a tu gusto pero a mi me funcionan de 100% los manejo con 12v del auto y trabajan mas que bien hasta ahora ya tengo 5 meses con ellos y no me han molestado..... de cualquier forma gracias...
pdta: cone ste sircuito tampien los puedes colocar en serie...


----------



## CRONOS1970

Y que tal alguna variante que le permita ser asincrono y simule como uno real.

Click...


----------



## santi6004

hola.

Tengo una duda muy grande, tengo un circuito cuyo voltaje resultante es de 1.5 voltios y yo querria sacar de esos 1.5 voltios un voltaje de 3 voltios aproximadamente para que se encendiera un led de alta luminosidad.

muy agradecido de antemano. Santi . adios


----------



## cesar lazo

muetra el circuito que quieres elaborar amigo....de esa forma te podremos brindar mejor informacion.


cesar lazo


----------



## santi6004

hola.

gracias por tu interes cesar lazo, pero ya resulvi mi problema. Este ere probocado por una pila que no tenia carga .
bueno muchisimas gracias . santi


----------



## joluis

hola disculpen mi ignorancia, pero mi hijo esta aprendiendo electronica y le han pedido un proyecto,y este le a parecido fabuloso  el de luces de policia, sera que alguien me puede dar el diagrama detallado de la conexiones de los integrados NE555 con el 4017 y todos los demas, ya le compre todos los componentes. pero al ver muchos pines se confunde.

de antemano gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí tienes las patas de los C.I.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo

mira esto amigo te servira de mucho........te sugiero que te informes bien sobre los integrados y checa la imagen te de dejo el elaficionado para que identifiques los pines de dicho integrado..

nota: el pin 16 del cd4017 este pin es el que alimenta al integrado y no aparece en el simulador livewire (imagen que te puso el elaficionado)..

cesar lazo.



			
				cesar lazo dijo:
			
		

> mira esto amigo te servira de mucho........te sugiero que te informes bien sobre los integrados y checa la imagen te de dejo el elaficionado para que identifiques los pines de dicho integrado..
> 
> nota: el pin 16 del cd4017 este pin es el que alimenta al integrado y no aparece en el simulador livewire (imagen que te puso el elaficionado)..
> 
> http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/555.html
> http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html
> 
> cesar lazo.


----------



## joluis

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí tienes las patas de los C.I.
> 
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Gracias, super rapido tu respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En el cd 4017  la pata 16 es Vcc y la pata 8 es tierra (0V).

Como ya te han dicho mira las hoja de datos de cada C.I.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## santi6004

hola 

tengo un problema, ya se que en este foro en concreto este tema no es conveniente pero no lo encuentro activo el mio propio. Bueno mi problema es que me han pedido un semaforo con 3 luces para vehiculos y dos para peatones. 

Yo he montado el circuito pero solo me sale el de los vehiculos pero no el de los peatones.Por fabor dadme una solucion 

gracias .santi


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Haz click en *Ir a Avanzado*, después haz click en *Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*, y allí adjuntas el archivo que quieres subir.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

me podeis responder al esquema por fobor. Esque es muy importante y urgente ya q es un trabajo 

este es mi esquema. muy agradecido. santi

Ver el archivo adjunto 40438


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes conectar dos o más LEDs en serie.

Aquí te dejo otra opción.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 
eleaficionado, no me comprendistes . Me pidieron ese semaforo y ademas que tenga el semaforo para peatones, con su parpadeo en el verde cuando se vaya a poner en rojo.

muy agradecido. Santi


----------



## cesar lazo

amigo  el circuito que te dejo elaficionado en la imagen.....hace lo que tu pides.......crealo en livewire y veras el funcionamiento que pides.....

cuidate!!!!!!!!

cesar lazo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Este semaforo parpadea el rojo antes de cambiar a verde.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kal00

Creo que lo que quiere el compañero es que funcione como los semáforos de las ciudades, que siempre están en verde dejando pasar a los coches, pero si un peatón llega al cruceroy aprieta el botón de que quiere pasar, el semáforo le da prioridad al peatón, iniciando la secuencia para que cambie la luz a rojo. Igualmente cuando el semáforo esté en verde, el LED del peatón estará en rojo y viceversa. Está interesante.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

es algo paracido a lo que dice kal00, pero sin pulsador. Lo que me pidieron es un semaforo como el de las ciudades, pero como he dicho antes que no tenga pulsador. 

muy agradecido(y sobre todo con elaficionado ). adios.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Dime detalladamente como es el semáforo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Hay mucho tipos de semáforos.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

este es el semaforo detalladamente. 



. perdona por la presentacion pero no pude hacer nada , porque excede el limite para publicarlo en el foro

muy agradecido. 

adios. santi

PD: solo quiro las 5 luces esenciales , no los zumbadores , ni la luz ambar parpadeante de la derecha.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

le agradeceria que me mandaran el esqueme pronto con la idea de entregar el esquema a tiempo. 

muy agradecido de antemano. santi. 

adios


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Esto tal vez te puede ayudar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola . 

eleaficionado muchas gracias. te vas acercando al prototipo que me pidieron. En el esquema que me mandastes hay 3 fallo: 

1º solamente se debe encender en el semaforo de trafico una luz, la roja (D15 y D17)y despues el ambar (D18 y D19); no las dos a la vez. 

2º cuando se enciendan el D18 y D19 se deben encender el D4 y D16. 

3º en vez de encenderse el D5 y D6 deberian parpadear el D20 Y el D21

muy agradecido. santi. 

adios


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

ya tengo el esquema casi terminado lo unico es el problema de la luces intermitentes de los diodos 4 y 16 

porfabor soluconadmelo cuanto antes , ya que tengo que entregar el esquema. 

muy agradecido. santi

adios.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Espero que te sirva (recuerda poner resistencia limitadora a los LEDs).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santi6004

hola. 

muchisimas gracias eleaficionado. me has solucionado mi proyecto que me pidieron. Solo tres questiones 
que clase es el transistor Q1 y el transistor Q2 y todos los diodos menos los leds son de los normales esos rojitos

muy agradecido. santi 

adios.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Q1 y Q2 = BC54X (X=7, 8 ,9) u otro equivalente, los diodos puedes ser 1N4148 ó 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los diodos no son equivalente, pero para ese circuito cualquier diodo sirve.


----------



## santi6004

hola
gracias eleaficionado . tungo un problema estoy estudiando el esquema y cuando yo abro la llave los leds se quedan encencidos eso por que es y si yo lo monto me pasará lo mismo 

muy agradecido. santi. 

adios


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Queda prendido porque el simulador alimenta el 4017 de modo interno, el interruptor solo sirve para alimentar el 555, pero cuando lo armes será la pila la que alimente todo el circuito y cuando abras el interruptor todo se apagará.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipa09

santi6004 dijo:


> hola
> 
> tengo un problema, ya se que en este foro en concreto este tema no es conveniente pero no lo encuentro activo el mio propio. Bueno mi problema es que me han pedido un semaforo con 3 luces para vehiculos y dos para peatones.
> 
> Yo he montado el circuito pero solo me sale el de los vehiculos pero no el de los peatones.Por fabor dadme una solucion
> 
> gracias .santi


 
Asi es como querias hacer compañero?


----------



## santi6004

hola pipa09. 

no es asi , el proyecto que me pidieron era este

muy agradecido por tu inquietud. santi 

adios


----------



## g.corallo

hola elaficionado arme el circuito de las luces llamado polica 3 con el 4093 y el 4017 pero el problema es que tengo mas leds y el bc548 no los soporta mucho la corriente osea no prenden demasiado quiero cambiar el transistor por uno mas grande en vez de hacer un darlintong con dos bc548

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Dime donde está el circuito que haz armado (mejor si publicas el circuito que haz hecho).
Haz un darlington con el BC548 y el BD135.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## g.corallo

hola creo que el esquema lo subiste vos lo que yo digo es que transitor me recomiendan para prender mas leds sin usar un darlington

saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Depende de la corriente de colector del transistor y de su beta, ya que el 4017 sólo entrega algo más de 6mA por salida.
Cuantos LEDs quieres usar por transistor, y que voltaje vas a emplear, ya que puedes conectar los LEDs en serie y así usar menos corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## g.corallo

hola voy a usar el bd135 solo pero que valor de resistecia le pongo en al base?


----------



## juan.uy

buenas gente...
quisiera saber si en este circuito al cual me agregé un par de leds más tendré problemas de corriente o no, ya que en el simulador encienden, pero tengo temor a que en el circuito real enciendan a media potencia o no den el brillo que deberían, espero me puedan dar un consejo
gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes poner más de dos LEDs en serie, si tu fuente es de 12V, el LED rojo necesita 1.86V y el LED azul 3.5V.
Puedes poner hileras 6 LEDs rojos en serie y una resistenica de 43 ohmio ó 47 ohmio.
Puedes poner hileras 3 LEDs azules en serie y una resistencia de 75 ohmios.
El BC547 y el BC557 soportan tres hileras de LEDs (4 hileras hay que probar, pero creo que si funciona).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Algo parecido al circuito en el archivo .zip


----------



## juan.uy

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Puedes poner más de dos LEDs en serie, si tu fuente es de 12V, el LED rojo necesita 1.86V y el LED azul 3.5V.
> Puedes poner hileras 6 LEDs rojos en serie y una resistenica de 43 ohmio ó 47 ohmio.
> Puedes poner hileras 3 LEDs azules en serie y una resistencia de 75 ohmios.
> El BC547 y el BC557 soportan tres hileras de LEDs (4 hileras hay que probar, pero creo que si funciona).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> Nota: Algo parecido al circuito en el archivo .zip



Muchas gracias elaficionado
lo montare en un protoboard y te contare
saludos


----------



## juan.uy

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Puedes poner más de dos LEDs en serie, si tu fuente es de 12V, el LED rojo necesita 1.86V y el LED azul 3.5V.
> Puedes poner hileras 6 LEDs rojos en serie y una resistenica de 43 ohmio ó 47 ohmio.
> Puedes poner hileras 3 LEDs azules en serie y una resistencia de 75 ohmios.
> El BC547 y el BC557 soportan tres hileras de LEDs (4 hileras hay que probar, pero creo que si funciona).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> Nota: Algo parecido al circuito en el archivo .zip



hola,
monte el circuito en un protoboard, pero no consigo que los led parpadeen como deben hacerlo, sino que estos estan constantemente prendidos sin hacer nada, de seguro monte algo mal, no creo que haya algun elemento dañado ya que los compre todos nuevos, revise una y otra vez el montaje pero no consegui ver la falla, creo que diseñare el PCB en el pcb wizard, y lo montare, alli no se me deberia escapar ninguna conexion... que opinan?


----------



## kike20091971

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Mira este circuito.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



por fabor me das una mano me imprimi tu plano y bueno traduccion por fabor soy malicimo para esto i se lo quiero hacer a mi hijo para su motito

mmmmmm gue creo que estas atareado de todas formas gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia  saludos enrique de mendoza

aficionado por fabor se aproccima el cumple de mi nene y quiero personalisar la motito que le 
compre me podras pasar lo mas claro que puedas el plano de como hacer las luces de policia tengo los 14 led de 10mm y la recistencia para 12 volt y como de esto no c nada te pido una mano el plano y materiales pero lo mas en criollo que se pueda ya que de electronica nada g g gdesde ya un abrazo y disculpa el mangazo enrique de mendoza


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te refieres a este circuito: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 9069

Sí es así, dime cuál es tu duda.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kike20091971

no mita lo que quiero es hacer las luces tipo policias con 6 led de 10 mm de cada lado y mire un par de planitos pero como te comente es medio complicado comprender a los tecnicos por esopido algo que pueda comprender claro se que no es facil pero sigo tratando y esperando ya que pregunte a barios pero naaaada


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Esto es lo que deseas.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kike20091971

si esto es lo que quiero lograr pero si no es mucho pedir te dejo mi mail y me podras mandar la lista de los materiales ya que en las casas de electronica no me se expresar gracias y saludos


----------



## joselbabu

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me podeis mandar el esquema con mas calidad, no se aprecian los valores de los componentes


----------



## malvinas3bis

buenas a todos necesito una pequeña ayuda el circuito que adjunto a continuacion lo quiero instalar en mi carro especificamente a las luces de retroceso pero no se que valor de preset usar para que me de unos 20 hz ya que es el valor que me gusta que destellen los leds de antemano gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si vas a usarlo en el carro, usa un regulador de 9V ó 8V (LM7809 ó LM7808).

La resistencia del LED se calcula así:

Rled = (Vcc -Vled) / Iled 
Iled=0.02A
Vled=voltaje umbral del diodo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## malvinas3bis

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si vas a usarlo en el carro, usa un regulador de 9V ó 8V (LM7809 ó LM7808).
> 
> La resistencia del LED se calcula así:
> 
> Rled = Vcc / Iled
> Iled=0.02A
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


.
GRACIAS panita fue muy util tu consejo me toca comprar el regulador y empezar a montar el circuito gracias por tus aportes siempre utiles


----------



## Softhem

Hola elaficionado, he visto todo el contenido de este tema, es muy ilustrativo. Entré a el porque quiero hacer una luz estroboscópica azul para ponerla en la punta de mi torre donde tengo mis antenas de radio. Una luz de balizamiento pero estrobo, en la que destelle cada 2 segundos o cada segundo y medio. Qué modifico en el diagrama del estrobo para motos o es mejor otro circuito más sencillo? Gracias.

_Softhem_


----------



## elaficionado

Hola Softhem.

El circuito que necesitas es más simple.
Puedes usar un timer 555, que excita un triac, y puedes emplear focos o bombillas de gran potencia, alimentadas por el voltaje de la red electrica.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Softhem

Ese es el sistema que tengo por ahora, pero las lámpara se queman con frecuencia, por eso quiero reemplazarlas por un sistema basado en LEDs. ¿Se podrá adaptar el que aquí se comenta?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé si con LEDs se puede obtener la candidad de luz necesaria para lo que deseas.
Pero se puede intentar hacer algo.
El punto es que eso se puede hacer de varias manera.
Te sugiero que crees un tema acerca de como cambiar un foco o bombilla por LEDs en una antena.
De manera que pueda haber más personas que aporten ideas sobre este tema.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipa09

Softhem dijo:


> Ese es el sistema que tengo por ahora, pero las lámpara se queman con frecuencia, por eso quiero reemplazarlas por un sistema basado en LEDs. ¿Se podrá adaptar el que aquí se comenta?




Proba a ver si te sirve el que adjunto.
Aca en mi ciudad se utilizan los led blancos de alto brillo, (5mm) para ese tipo de señalizacion.


----------



## Softhem

Gracias *pipa09*, también aquí puedo conseguir LEDs de los que mencionas. No puedo abrir el archivo del diagrama, no tengo el LiveWire. En la red he visto este tipo de balizas en venta, están formadas por varias tiras de LEDs, montadas en círculo, que se iluminan al mismo tiempo. Pero quiero construirme un faro de este tipo yo mismo  esto evitará el tener que estar subiendo frecuentemente a la torre para reemplazar la bombilla que sugiere *elaficionado*. Saludos.

_Softhem_

Ya me descargué una versión del Livewire y vi el astable que sugieres *pipa09*, eso es lo que se necesitaría, solo que falta la etapa que alimente simultaneamente unos 20 o 30 LEDs para tener buen brillo. Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Este circuito es solo una idea o boceto de lo que puede ser.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Softhem

Gracias amigo, con la idea que me das se me ocurre manejar más corriente (suficiente para hacer destellar simultáneamente unos 30 LEDs azules de alto brillo) intercalando un *MOC 3011* para disparar un *SCR *o un triac y que éste active los emisores de luz. Creo que con el SCR podría usar sólo 12 volts en el circuito. Me gustaría tu opinión y la propuesta de algún circuito funcional. Yo apenas tengo unas horas con _Livewire_ y desconozco prácticamente todo lo que se puede hacer con él, excepto abrir los archivos *lvw* que ustedes amablemente han posteado. También estoy regresando al mundo de la electrónica y me encuentro bastante "desencanchado". Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LEDs no son como los foco o bombillas. Los LEDs trabajan con corriente constante.
Si piensas usar 30 LEDs de alto brillo.
Puedes alimentarlos con 12Vcc (10 hilera de 3 LEDs en serie, cada hilera con su respectiva resistencia limitadora de corriente).
Cada hilera de LEDs consume 20mA. Esto quiere decir, que 10 hileras consumen 10x20mA=200mA ó 0.2A.
Como puedes ver no es muy complicado, ya que, al tener una fuente de voltaje constante, por los LEDs fluirá una corriente constante por los LEDs, solo debe calcular la resistencia limitadora para que por los LEDs pasen lo 20mA.

Acerca de Livewire es sólo un programa que nos sirve como referencia, pero, no tiene lo datos correctos acerca de los Diodos LEDs. Esta es la razón por la que, no nos poedemos confiar el los programas simuladores. De paso, el Livewire no es de los mejores, pero, es el más fácil de usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## amadrigalco

:estudiando: hola; tratando de encontrar algo que me gustara y me tope con este circuito, el problema es q lo necesito para un camion de bomberos, para utilizar con 4 luces de 12 leds de 12 v cada luz, a la hora de que lo monto en livewire y lo pongo a trabajar en 12 v no destella como yo quiero, pero si subo el voltaje de la fuente si destella mejor.... talvez alguien me pueda ayudar a montar el circuito bien...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LEDs nunca deben ponerse en paralelo.

Hice unos cambios para que los LEDs trabajen con 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## amadrigalco

ok, te entiendo la idea, muy buen circuito, pero no voy a ensamblar los leds; el asunto esta en que compre unas luces para carroceria de alto brillo en led, cada una trae 12 leds y son para 12 voltios de las cuales solo salen un cable rojo y uno negro, por ejemplo son luces para frenos pero en led de alto brillo, este cuircuito me funcionaria igual?????? y muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta...


----------



## toreto

oswaldomtz dijo:


> HOLA GRACIAS POR AYUDARME AQUI TE MANDO EL CIRCUITO ORIGINAL QUE SI FUNCIONA EN EL SIMULADOR Y EL MIO NOP JEJEJEJE Y TE ENVIO EL CIRCUITO MONTADO EN EL PROTOBOARD YO PIENSO QUE NO SE ESTAN DESCARGANDO MIS CAPACITORES.
> ESTE ES EL MATERIAL QUE USE:
> CI = 10mcF
> C2 = 100mcF
> IC 4093
> IC 4027
> 4 R10K
> 4 MPS2222A
> 1 R2.7K
> 1 R7.5K
> 8 R330 omhs
> 8 LEDS
> 
> Hola aficionado oye aqui molestandote ya subi el archivo adjunto y el que arme en el protoboard del circuito policia 4 yo pienso que son los capacitores que no se estan descargando por que no flashean los leds gracias


 
disculpa no tendrias el numero de los ic original??  gracias de antemano


----------



## pipo061

buenos dias a tod@s:
viendo este interesante tema me guataria pedir si me psasriais por email el diseño del pcb para imprimir  e insolarlo en cas y colocarselo a una ambulancia la cual conduzco aqui. espero no molestar u gracias anticipadas.


----------



## elyeday

Hola, me gustaría saber cómo es el circuito para hacer el juego de luces como el de la torreta, del Toyota el cambio así automático.
Gracias


----------



## orlyyan

hola realice el circuito adjunto pero tengo un pequeño problema yo lo hice con 12 leds blancos  3v /20mA y 12 azules 3.5v/20mA, pero el inconveniente es que el lado de los azules no enciende como es debido adjunto placa de los diodos. a los blancos he colocado resistencias de 150 oh y a los azules de 100. que podria ser? mala soldura, algun integrado dañado.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cambia las resistencias de las bases de los transistores a 5K más o menos.
Los LEDs blancos y azules generalmente tienen el mismo voltaje (3.4V promedio), el LED blanco es un LED azul modificado).
Comenta los terminales R y S a tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## orlyyan

los terminales R y S no estan a tierra quedaron ahi , por otra lado los leds blancos lo medi y daban 2.9 y 3, los azules entre 3.6 y 4, por otra lado creo que hice mal en calcular a 20 mA, ya que los tendria funcionando a full los leds y los acabaria. es mas los azules ya se ven palidos....

saludos

PD: los leds los estoy probando en otro circuito es un 555 y un 4017b pero no se que pasa a ratos se quedan encendidos , saco los IC's  lo conecto y vuelve a funcionar, el esquema lo saque de strobo para motos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/led-estroboscopico-moto-15038/index6.html post110 pero modifique el circuito en la pata 5 del 555 puse un C 0.1uf y los transisstores son el 2N2222, y use la misma plaqueta de 12 leds blancos y 12 azules por canal.


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola a todos , estoy armando el circuito de post 242 , pero encuentro que solo hace dos destellos por rama  y lo quiero con mas destellos, si alguien sabe que hay que hacer , quedare altamente agradecido. es el mismo que armo eko 409.

ah me faltó algo, le coloque transistores BC547 estos son los correctos o hay mejores.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos correa dijo:


> hola a todos , estoy armando el circuito de post 242 , pero encuentro que solo hace dos destellos por rama  y lo quiero con mas destellos, si alguien sabe que hay que hacer , quedare altamente agradecido. es el mismo que armo eko 409.
> 
> ah me faltó algo, le coloque transistores BC547 estos son los correctos o hay mejores.



Para conseguir mas destellos habría que reformular buena parte del circuito.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Cuántos parpadeo deseas?
Con el circuito que mencionas de pueden hacer 3 destellos. Para más destellos hay que modificar un poco el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mat-Corr

con unos 5 son suficientes , gracias fogonazo y el aficionado por su atencion.


----------



## Flanker

Para poder hacer mas destellos necesitas mas salidas, una solucion es conectar dos 4017 en cascada. Aca te adjunto el archivo Livewire


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí tienes la modificación.
Acerca del transistor, éste depende de la cantidad de LED (corriente de carga).
Para este circuito el BC54X (X=7,8,9) está bien.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mat-Corr

Gracias aficionado y Flanker, voy a intentarlo , si algo vuelvo y les consulto.


----------



## hericlark

hola mira aqui hice el esquema de las luces de policia en el livewire lo hice lo mas compacto posible ademas hice una plaqueta de circuitos el el PCBWIZARD lista para ser impresa y soldada espero que te guste.


----------



## FranCasas

Hola resulta que he montado varias veces este circuito, que por algo no me funciona (sospecho que es el cd4017), ya que lo he montado tres veces, con diodos nuevos y sigue sin funcionar correctamente. Os lo enseño aver si vosotros sabéis por que es:
(no son los transistores tip41C, porque he probado con 2n2222a y tampoco) ...
Como alomejor no podeis verlo bien, tengo dos leds azules, uno en cada colector de los tip41c, pero uno se queda iluminado y alomejor despues de un rato(alomejor) deja de estar fijo, pero no son para nada como las luces de la policia. Sigo buscando aver si es un fallo de montaje del esquema, pero nada, he probado con 3 o 4 cd4017be y nada, aunque puede que sean estos porque compre 10 por ebay muy baratos, podéis aconsejarme?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## FranCasas

Te cuento, he hecho las modificaciones, y ahora los dos leds azules parpadean la mayoria del rato a la vez, otras se queda un led pillado y el otro va, se que el 555 va perfecto porque puse un led naranja para ver sus pulsos.
EDIT: aparte he prbado con otro cd 4017 y sigue igual, yo creo que son los cd4017.
EDIT2: Por si acaso tenia otro circuito armado sin transistores y he probado tambien este circuito: 



, que tampoco va, un lez parapdea siempre y el otro esta casi siempre encendido.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon un capacitor de 0.01 uF a 0.1uF entre los terminales 16 (Vcc) y 8 (End) del CD4017.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## FranCasas

ha sido ponerlo y ha empezado a funcionar bien, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Scooter

Mejor las cargas en el colector. Como están ahora impides que se saturen los transistores.


----------



## puroh

si saben programar un pic pueden usar este circuito que comparti hace tiempo, a me ha funcionado de lujo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/luces-policiales-pic-12f629-125898/


----------

